# Arbeit macht frei



## SDLX Master

Por favor que alguien me traduzca esto "arbeit macht frei". Danke


----------



## spanien

El trabajo hace libre.

Eso significa traducido literalmente.


----------



## SDLX Master

Danke schon spanien.


----------



## Sidjanga

Acá tenés el artículo de la Wikipedia al tema; no existe (todavía) en castellano, pero en varios otros idiomas, entre estos el inglés y el italiano.

EDIT: Claro está que _*A*rbeit _se escribe con mayúscula. 

Saludos


----------



## LordNazgul

Hola!

Yo lo traduciría:

"El trabajo libera"

LG


----------



## pickypuck

He visto muchas veces traducido este lema nazi como "el trabajo os hará libres".

Grüße.


----------



## Uhartegaldua

"El trabajo os hará libres"

Como referencia al cartel del campo de concentración de Auschwitz.


----------

